

Smarkets, a London-based betting exchange startup, goes public - intranation
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/24/smarkets-launches-its-social-assault-on-the-betting-world/

======
intranation
Disclaimer: I work for Smarkets, but I thought something from the London scene
would be of interest to HN.

